# B.a.r. Brew Aug/sep



## Lecterfan (24/5/11)

Righto - 

one of the next things I reckon we should do is to pick a brew - something suitable for the Ballarat winter - formulate/find a basic recipe and then all brew it BUT brew it with our own personal tweaks to suit our systems and personal preferences.

For e.g. we might choose a basic stout but I might use some English crystal, someone else might ferment with us05, someone might use oats etc etc.



OR we could pick a definite/specific recipe and all try and brew it blow for blow and then sample the differences?



Thoughts/ideas? My place is fine for hosting but my shed has no power and inside is not big enough for a brew day, so I thought something like this might be cool.

The idea is that we would be drinking it in Aug/Sep which gves us a bit of time to choose a style and/or recipe, brew it and bottle it. For you keggers that may need a few longnecks: ask and ye shall receive, I have more than I'll ever need. We only need to bring a few longnecks each for the day to be worthwhile...

(I'm more than happy to have this somewhere else, just thought I'd float the idea...)... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (24/5/11)

Sounds good to me, afte recent experiences. I wouldn't mind going down the Belgian route...


----------



## vic45 (24/5/11)

Do we have time for a big Belgian?

What about a Belgian pale ale?

Or maybe another Porter :]

Could be very interesting having the same recipe brewed on different gear.


----------



## Lecterfan (24/5/11)

Hmm - I like both suggestions.

Why don't we pre-empt a late spring event as well? We could do a porter to be drunk Aug/Sep, and a big bad-arse belgian (Got to be dark, no offence but if I'm going to attempt to brew 25L of a belgian ale its got to be a dark one - not a blonde fan - except for Uma Thurman, Daryl Hannah, Kirsten Dunst, ah the list goes on) to be drunk in November?

That gives it more time to mature, and we all know that November in our region isn't quite shorts and t-shirt weather haha...

Also, this gives less experienced AG brewers a chance to have a crack at a relatively easier recipe in the short term, and a bit of time to think about a more advanced Belgian style thing...

Still, lets see what others have to say...


----------



## billygoat (24/5/11)

When I attended a North Hampshire Brewers meeting in March that is what they did. They picked a recipe and all of them used the same malts, hops etc. We tried about 8 different ones and they were all different.


----------



## mesa99 (27/5/11)

Sounds like a ripper. Whose recipes of a Porter or Belgian Ale should we do?


----------



## vic45 (27/5/11)

What about this

Fullers London Porter
OG 1054, FG 1014
IBU 30, SRM 46
ABV 5.4%

3.75kg pale malt
450g 75Lovi. crystal malt
680g brown malt
340g chocolate malt
37g Fuggles at 4.7% for 60 min
19g Fuggles at 4.7% for 15 min
wyeast 1968 at 17 c


----------



## vic13 (28/5/11)

This is a great idea. :super: 

but for my 2c's worth if you want to see the differences in brews I beleive we should all use the same grain bill.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/5/11)

I agree vic13...

So if we all like vic45's proposed recipe should we organise to all get the same spec grains from G+G and split them up or something (that way there would be better consistency in ingredients across the board rather than a mix of JW, Bairds etc etc)?

If we get a wriggle on we could order them in time for the 5th of June and could weight it out and split it up on the day.

Do we all have some maris otter to use as the base malt?

I have some 1968, I could build up to a 5L starter that could be split up on the 5th also... or am I rushing things here?

Thoughts?


----------



## wakkatoo (28/5/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Do we all have some maris otter to use as the base malt?



Having just bought 125kg of grain I can confirm maris otter is not one I do have. 

How about this suggestion: we follow the recipe using our own grains / methods (but stay true to the recipe). We can bring along our beers to the meet-up and taste them all and swap the recipes. That way it might be more a case of finding a recipe variation we prefer rather than a brew system we would prefer our beers brewed on...

I'm happy to brew what ever, but pretty keen to crack some of these sacks of grain I have here. 

Sorry if this is the proverbial cat......looking forward to next week in Lal Lal too!


----------



## herbo (28/5/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Having just bought 125kg of grain I can confirm maris otter is not one I do have.
> 
> How about this suggestion: we follow the recipe using our own grains / methods (but stay true to the recipe). We can bring along our beers to the meet-up and taste them all and swap the recipes. That way it might be more a case of finding a recipe variation we prefer rather than a brew system we would prefer our beers brewed on...
> 
> ...



Yep, perhaps choosing a theme and going with that is the way to go. I'm sure between all of our grain supplies we can swap or barter grains to make up whatever we need.

I have the brew for next Sunday almost ready just need to add the large amounts of home grown dry hops for that extra aroma. Should be good I reckon :beerbang:


----------



## Lecterfan (29/5/11)

Nice one Herbo, looking forward to it!

Well, rather than being in a big rush to get this Aug/Sept thing sorted out, howsabout we discuss it this Sunday and work out what we are doing.

I have regular contact with a mate who lives near G+G so he can pick stuff up for us any time, no big rush.

If we were aiming for September we could feasibly do both, i.e. have one general "theme" beer to make, and also a specific recipe to follow for a second beer to see the differences betwixt brewers.

Anyway, I'm glad you all like the idea at least...to be continued...


----------



## mesa99 (5/6/11)

Bump, So where did we get to with this? We all doing an oat stout or something?


----------



## wakkatoo (5/6/11)

Yup, we are doing an oatmeal stout. I'll stick the basic recipe up here in the next couple of days.


----------



## wakkatoo (7/6/11)

*Here is the recipe:

*Taken from page 169 of "Brewing Classic Styles" - McQuakers Oatmeal Stout

OG 1055
FG 1016

4.26kg British Pale ale malt
450g Flaked oats (1 Lovibond)
340g Choc Malt (350 Lovibond)
340g Victory (28 Lovibond)
227g Crystal (80 lOVIBOND)
227g Black roasted barley (500 lovibond)

Kent Goldings (5% AA) (60 min)

wyeast 1968 London ESB

60 min boil.


Going from discussion on sunday, you choose the brand of grain, just stay true to the amounts and type and colour (as near as possible anyway).

Make sure you bring recipes to swap, or stick them here. 

edit - was just thinking, are we going to get together and all taste the same beers at the same time, or is it a mini swap?


----------



## herbo (7/6/11)

How about we all use the grains as per the brackets, up for negotiation of course:

4.26kg British Pale ale malt (JW Ale)
450g Flaked oats (1 Lovibond) 
340g Choc Malt (350 Lovibond) (JW Choc)
340g Victory (28 Lovibond) (not sure - can get Briess Victory from Grain and Grape, maybe JW cara is about the right colour)
227g Crystal (80 lOVIBOND) (JW crystal)
227g Black roasted barley (500 lovibond) (JW Roast Barley)

Open for further input. I guess the other alternative is that we go for imported grains like Simpsons.

Never used oats before do they need to be cooked or is mashing them good enough?


----------



## vic13 (8/6/11)

http://www.howtobrew.com/section2/chapter12-2.html

Herbo, Check out this link for answer to oats question.

It maybe that we use grain we have, or trade what we have with others etc; 

Personnally I could make this using 90 percent of grains I already have, so minimal outlay for me, I am sure others would be in same boat.

A swap of all bottles would be good, not sure I could taste the difference between Stouts after tasting 3 or 4, may be we could swap a bottle each and take away and rate them 1 to 10 or however many we end up with.
We could put all scores together and come up with the Number one liked, and then swap recipes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Beastie (8/6/11)

What is the quantity of hops? Or is that up to us?


----------



## Lecterfan (8/6/11)

Beastie said:


> What is the quantity of hops? Or is that up to us?




Nah - Wakkatoo will see this thread eventually and give us an IBU range and possibly hopping schedule.

Vic13 - I reckon we swap a heap of bottles each, but not the entire batch. That way we can still have a fair amount of our own batch to ourself for later. Also - as per the other day, I can sort you out with some bottles and maybe you can sort me out with a bit of grain? Hmm?


----------



## wakkatoo (8/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Nah - Wakkatoo will see this thread eventually and give us an IBU range and possibly hopping schedule.



Ha, ha, yep, sorry bout that  


*Here is REAL the recipe: (ignore the previous one!)

*Taken from page 169 of "Brewing Classic Styles" - McQuakers Oatmeal Stout

OG 1055
FG 1016

4.26kg British Pale ale malt
450g Flaked oats (1 Lovibond)
340g Choc Malt (350 Lovibond)
340g Victory (28 Lovibond)
227g Crystal (80 lOVIBOND)
227g Black roasted barley (500 lovibond)

Kent Goldings (5% AA) (60 min)
51 grams (36.1 IBU's)

wyeast 1968 London ESB

Ferment @ 20oC

60 min boil.




Seeing as the consensus is to have some tatsting but generally to swap, add you name to the list below so we get an idea of numbers. 

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Nah - Wakkatoo will see this thread eventually and give us an IBU range and possibly hopping schedule.



Ha, ha, yep, sorry bout that  


*Here is The REAL recipe: (ignore the previous one!)

*Taken from page 169 of "Brewing Classic Styles" - McQuakers Oatmeal Stout

OG 1055
FG 1016

4.26kg British Pale ale malt
450g Flaked oats (1 Lovibond)
340g Choc Malt (350 Lovibond)
340g Victory (28 Lovibond)
227g Crystal (80 lOVIBOND)
227g Black roasted barley (500 lovibond)

Kent Goldings (5% AA) (60 min) - this is the hopping schedule, Simple huh!?
51 grams (36.1 IBU's)

wyeast 1968 London ESB

Ferment @ 20oC

60 min boil.




Seeing as the consensus is to have some tasting but generally to swap, add you name to the list below so we get an idea of numbers. 

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


edit: spellink


----------



## vic45 (8/6/11)

Seeing as the consensus is to have some tasting but generally to swap, add you name to the list below so we get an idea of numbers.

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## Lecterfan (8/6/11)

Seeing as the consensus is to have some tasting but generally to swap, add you name to the list below so we get an idea of numbers.

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4. Lecterfan - still happy to host but not fussed - aiming for late Aug/early Sep
5.
6.
7.


----------



## billygoat (8/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Seeing as the consensus is to have some tasting but generally to swap, add you name to the list below so we get an idea of numbers.
> 
> 1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
> 2.Wakkatoo
> ...


----------



## herbo (8/6/11)

Seeing as the consensus is to have some tasting but generally to swap, add you name to the list below so we get an idea of numbers.

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4. Lecterfan - still happy to host but not fussed - aiming for late Aug/early Sep
5. billygoat
6. herbo
7.


----------



## Beastie (9/6/11)

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4. Lecterfan - still happy to host but not fussed - aiming for late Aug/early Sep
5. billygoat
6. herbo
7. Beastie


----------



## Lecterfan (9/6/11)

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4. Lecterfan - still happy to host but not fussed - aiming for late Aug/early Sep
5. billygoat
6. herbo
7. Beastie
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.

edit: just so people don't think that the numbers are full/limited to 7. :icon_cheers:


----------



## vic13 (11/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> 1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
> 2.Wakkatoo
> 3.vic45
> 4. Lecterfan - still happy to host but not fussed - aiming for late Aug/early Sep
> ...


----------



## vic13 (11/6/11)

wakkatoo said:


> *Here is The REAL recipe: (ignore the previous one!)
> 
> *Taken from page 169 of "Brewing Classic Styles" - McQuakers Oatmeal Stout
> 
> ...


Wakkatoo

Does it have a batch size in the book ?


----------



## wakkatoo (11/6/11)

vic13 said:


> Wakkatoo
> 
> Does it have a batch size in the book ?




Hey vic, it has a pre boil volume of 26.5L (7gal). 

this will end up the first beer I enter into my new version of beersmith. Now that I have established a valid reason should my beer not work out, its off to play with recipes h34r:


----------



## pdilley (13/6/11)

I am going to have to do some serious modifications if I get around to making one, as a have a quite a few subs to do with what is one hand but I figure I'd run it through BM to see what it would look like:

*McQuakers Oatmeal Stout* (Oatmeal Stout)

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.931
Total Hops (g): 65.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 35.6 (EBC): 70.1
Bitterness (IBU): 36.6 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.324 kg Maris Otter Malt (72.91%)
0.457 kg Flaked Oats (7.71%)
0.345 kg Chocolate (5.82%)
0.345 kg Victory (5.82%)
0.230 kg Black Roasted Barley (3.88%)
0.230 kg Crystal 80 (3.88%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
65.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (2.8 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 68C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20C with Wyeast 1968 - London ESB Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*



Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## pdilley (13/6/11)

Ok time to get off my arse.


Set up the Turbo Black Wattle Nitro Combustion Boosted Brew Urn... nice header!




Check!

Get the grain milling station out of storage and set up.



Check!

Get the 380 kilos of grain out and ready.



Check!

Lets brew!

Done




My take on the recipe:

*BPs McQuakers Oatmeal Stout*
Oatmeal Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.925
Total Hops (g): 29.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (∞P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (∞P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 35.7 (EBC): 70.3
Bitterness (IBU): 30.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.319 kg JW Pale, Pilsner, Ale (72.9%)
0.456 kg Flaked Oats (7.7%)
0.345 kg Brewer Pete's Home Made Amber Malt (5.82%)
0.345 kg Chocolate (5.82%)
0.230 kg Black Patent (3.88%)
0.148 kg JW Light Crystal, Caramel (2.5%)
0.082 kg JW Dark Crystal (1.38%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
29.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 70∞C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20∞C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## pdilley (13/6/11)

I got very lucky on the above brew, and Greg, a local German brewer from Dereel came over with some oats.

I was going to do some more creative substitution and then after the first stout was brewed I said what the hell and brewed another:


*BPs McMalty Stout*
Stout

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.925
Total Hops (g): 29.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.055 (∞P): 13.6
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (∞P): 3.6
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.40 %
Colour (SRM): 36.8 (EBC): 72.5
Bitterness (IBU): 30.9 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
4.319 kg JW Pale, Pilsner, Ale (72.9%)
0.456 kg Melanoidin (7.7%)
0.345 kg Brewer Pete's Home Made Amber Malt (5.82%)
0.345 kg Chocolate (5.82%)
0.230 kg Black Patent (3.88%)
0.148 kg JW Light Crystal, Caramel (2.5%)
0.082 kg JW Dark Crystal (1.38%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
29.0 g Pride of Ringwood Pellet (8.9% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.3 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 70∞C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 20∞C with Wyeast 1728 - Scottish Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## vic45 (13/6/11)

Bloody hell Pete, 

All that in the one arvo, that really is getting off your arse!


----------



## Lecterfan (15/6/11)

Just an FYI - I won't be brewing the above recipe for at least another week or two, so as per my original email it might be better to leave the swap and sample of this beer until September (allowing 2-3 weeks for the fermenting/conditioning and another 4 weeks bottle conditioning), so if we want something in August maybe we can organise something else?

I'm happy to meet in July as that is between semesters for me, but Wakkatoo and I are off to the case swap in Melbs so I'm sure we'll get our fix from that weekend!

The setup looks great Pete! Must feel good finding the time to get it cranking again.

Cheers all.


----------



## herbo (15/6/11)

A date in September sounds good. That way footy will be over as the team I'm involved with are not going too good so finals is not a worry.



Lecterfan said:


> Just an FYI - I won't be brewing the above recipe for at least another week or two, so as per my original email it might be better to leave the swap and sample of this beer until September (allowing 2-3 weeks for the fermenting/conditioning and another 4 weeks bottle conditioning), so if we want something in August maybe we can organise something else?
> 
> I'm happy to meet in July as that is between semesters for me, but Wakkatoo and I are off to the case swap in Melbs so I'm sure we'll get our fix from that weekend!
> 
> ...


----------



## wakkatoo (15/6/11)

I'll go with september too, although unlike Herbo I'm hopeful mine can still make it!!
Being school holidays, there is a chance I'll be away for some part with the kids but I can work around that!

Will brew this beer after I get back on the 29th of June.


----------



## herbo (15/6/11)

Guys,

I will soon have a Wyeast 1968 liquid yeast. When using these I split them in 3 and use a third for the brew I'm doing immediately (stepping it up to a one litre starter), the other 2 thirds I pour into sterilised jars for later use.

If anyone's interested in using the same technique we could go thirds, saves on the cost of yeast <_< 

Just let me know. Otherwise I'll store them away for my own future use!


----------



## pdilley (15/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> The setup looks great Pete! Must feel good finding the time to get it cranking again.



It definitely is!

Waiting on starter to put my name on a list as my temp controllers will all be engaged incubating chicken eggs and running a hatchling warming box. I have 11 days or less until the first egg is due to hatch so fermentation has that window if the starter steps up in time. Otherwise it is wait until all eggs hatch or my two new controllers arrive in the mail and get fully assembled.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## pdilley (15/6/11)

I could be interested herbo as I need 1968. All my starter gear is with the German bloke down the road who is making the Scotish Ale starters as luck would have it the only chance I could get to a lhbs they didnt reorder yeasts I wanted and only had the dry sachets from fermentis :/

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Lecterfan (15/6/11)

herbo said:


> Just let me know. Otherwise I'll store them away for my own future use!




I'm good for 1968 at the moment, cheers.

I will be getting a 1084 and a 1272 (when my obsession with reculutured coopers ends - one more batch using chinook instead of POR methinks) soon though, so I extend the same offer to everyone...


----------



## herbo (15/6/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I will be getting a 1084 and a 1272 (when my obsession with reculutured coopers ends - one more batch using chinook instead of POR methinks) soon though, so I extend the same offer to everyone...



1084 sounds tempting been meaning to do an Irish Ale.

Lecter, you seem to be brewing everyday lately. You're a machine :drinks: 

I think your hobby may be turning to an addiction h34r:


----------



## Lecterfan (15/6/11)

herbo said:


> 1084 sounds tempting been meaning to do an Irish Ale.
> 
> Lecter, you seem to be brewing everyday lately. You're a machine :drinks:
> 
> I think your hobby may be turning to an addiction h34r:




Haha -no, it's been a minimum of once a week for the last few weeks. Part of the problem with having all this grain lying around...

I'm thinking for this stout of doing a double batch, but using 1084, some cocoa and a higher IBU in one of them so I effectively can get two (slightly) different stouts.

And since being a full time Uni student and devoted beer drinker I've discovered AG brewing isn't a hobby, it is a lifestyle choice. :beerbang:


----------



## vic45 (15/6/11)

herbo said:


> Guys,
> 
> I will soon have a Wyeast 1968 liquid yeast. When using these I split them in 3 and use a third for the brew I'm doing immediately (stepping it up to a one litre starter), the other 2 thirds I pour into sterilised jars for later use.
> 
> ...




herbo I will go thirds, that would be great.


----------



## herbo (15/6/11)

Righto Vic45 and Brewer Pete, I'll let you know when I have the yeast on hand. All going well it should be ready to go this Sunday. I think I'll have a crack at this stout then.

BP, if you end up not needing any 1968, I'll just save it - so no probs if you find an alternative.


----------



## mesa99 (20/6/11)

Dam, I missed out on some 1968.

Sept is better for me as I've usually slow going.

I think I grabbed the latest list and didn't cut any one off.

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4. Lecterfan - still happy to host but not fussed - aiming for late Aug/early Sep
5. billygoat
6. herbo
7. Beastie
8. Mesa99
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Lecterfan (20/6/11)

Young feller me lad there will be plenty of 1968 flying around the place. I'm going to step mine up so I can step it up to 2L and you can take 500mls to build up of your own if you're desperate!

I'm going to do a double batch of this one so I can try a different yeast and different hop in one.


----------



## herbo (20/6/11)

Made the wort for this on the weekend, BIAB style. Have been using a BIAB "sheet" for a while now rather than a bag. Learnt on the weekend why a bag might be a better idea. One edge of the sheet fell into the wort and about two thirds of the grain bill escaped into the boiler. Had to spend a good 45 mins scooping it out with a strainer :angry: 

Might have to redesign the sheet, not a fan of stitching though so might just add some loops.

Managed to salvage it I think. Lost a litre or two because I couldn't squeeze out the grain, still almost managed to fill the no-chill cube. OG was 1056 on the refrac, but I don't trust that all of time so might do a hydro before a add the yeast. It's pretty dark wort, certainly the darkest I have made.

The 1968 pack has swelled and I'm just about to split it into 3 into sterile jars.


----------



## mesa99 (23/6/11)

herbo said:


> A date in September sounds good......



So does this make Sept the next meetup? That seems like ages away. Bloody ages in fact.


----------



## Lecterfan (23/6/11)

mesa99 said:


> So does this make Sept the next meetup? That seems like ages away. Bloody ages in fact.




No, it makes the stout swap'n'sample in September.

July and August lay open before us like an eviscerated cadaver...waiting for someone to suggest something.


----------



## Beastie (28/6/11)

Hi gents, just brewed up my batch on Saturday. Its busy bubbling away but no sign of krausen. Has anybody else had this issue with this brew? and will it be a problem?


----------



## pdilley (28/6/11)

I don't know yet. I have been building up 1968 from Herbo in my stir-plate system and have not pitched yet. SWMBO was at home during the day and said the stir-plate flask had krausen in it, but that's a highly oxygenated environment.

If I get time tonight (prays) I will be able to sanitise the fermenter and set up a heat system in the garage and get it up to temp and pitch the yeast and give it go to make it in time for bottling.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## herbo (28/6/11)

Beastie said:


> Hi gents, just brewed up my batch on Saturday. Its busy bubbling away but no sign of krausen. Has anybody else had this issue with this brew? and will it be a problem?



1968 is notorious for flocculating out really quickly, when I was building the starter for this one I could clearly see much larger flocculated pieces of yeast than normal. 

My Oatmeal Stout had Krausen one day and then gone the next, you might have missed yours?? 1968 seems to often get stuck at 1.020 gravity, last time I used it I was giving fermenter a bit of swirl every day to get the yeast back into suspension again, that got the gravity down some more. I've been doing the swirl thing this time, haven't taken a hydro sample yet though.

My advice would be to take a hydro to see where it's at and if it's not low enough give the fermenter a gentle swirl to get the yeast into suspension again.


----------



## Beastie (28/6/11)

Thanks Herbo,

Will do that when I get home and post the result.


----------



## Beastie (28/6/11)

Just checked and hydrometer reading is 1024 down from 1060. It tasted ok as well, very thick though.


----------



## Lecterfan (28/6/11)

YOu fellas are making me feel slack.

I've taken the starter yeast out of the fridge this morning, but won't build it up until tomorrow. I suspect I'll be putting this one down this weekend now that exams are behind me.

Don't be afraid to rouse 1968! I usually "double drop" with this one now as well, but as I'm doing a double batch I will just give each fermenter a good hard thrashing 12-16 hours after first pitching, and then a gentle rouse every 24 hours or so after that. I'm interested to see side by side how 1084 and 1968 behave in the same beer in different fermenters.


----------



## pdilley (29/6/11)

And they're off!




1968 London ESB Ale all farmed up and pitched 

1728 Scottish Ale settling out and patiently waiting for me to get a spare fermenter from Bunnings (only place open tomorrow night after I get off the train) so it will get pitched tomorrow.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Lecterfan (29/6/11)

Brewer Pete said:


> And they're off!
> View attachment 46760
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Pete, 
at the risk of getting a "derr, Scottish ale" sort of answer, what do you generally use the 1728 for? And how does it behave? (say in comparison to British top croppers or wy1084 for eg)...what else could you get away with using it in?

Yes, I can read the wy website but anecdotal brewer experience is more fun...


----------



## pdilley (29/6/11)

Its all I had at the time, got it from a neighbouring farm! So it was on the list, its good for any high gravities in your ale recipe books and gets all up in the esters with warm temps up at the 23s range and is good flocculation. Of course, Scottish Ale is good for any Scottish Ale recipe  1968 needs a rest/rousing so it should be a lot less work.

I drank the original left over starter wort before I found my stir plate and got it out to build a big fresh starter as seen above in the picture. I liked it so I will use it a bit more and see how it goes.

I did originally try to play Jesus with some WLP300 from 2009. If I had the week to spare with the stir plate I could have witnessed the resurrection and see water turned into wine...erm beer! but I needed the stir plate so I'll just wait until I can find some 3068 or more WLP300 from somewhere and start to farm on it.

EDIT: If you look at the picture, the wort content was originally 2L. So that gives me 50 billion yeast cells. If you trust Mr. Malty then I really should be using 203 billion cells for the pitching or in other words I basically need a 10L flask or my two 5's and 2L of actual yeast cells :blink: if that isn't a sell for large flasks and powerful stir plates 

Note: Assuming a safe 10^8 cells per mL, if I get close to 275m/mL with 25C and full stirring aeration then I am not far off my mark, only by 60 billion or so.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## mesa99 (30/6/11)

Don't worry Lecterfan, I can't put this on for at least a couple of weeks. I've some pre-crushed grain for a Vienna lager from G&G that I must use up before I do the stout.

I have time.... right? right!


----------



## wakkatoo (30/6/11)

Heya all,

I'm back from the land of ladyboys, humidity and ridiculously cheap beer, with all morals still well intact (although the bucks night is remembered a bit like the night club strobe lights - in flashes with nothing in between :beerbang: )

I've not even thought about this beer until now. Pretty sure I have all I need except the yeast, so I might get a cube done over the weekend. Lecterfern, you happy if I swing by with a vial for a couple of ml for me to step up??


----------



## pdilley (1/7/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Lecterfern, you happy if I swing by with a vial for a couple of ml for me to step up??



If not and no stores open I have some small vials from the latest starter thanks to Herbo.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Lecterfan (1/7/11)

Morals intact :lol: 

Yep, well I've built up a reasonable starter that is starting to show some signs of vigorous activity today - I can easily draw off some of that for you (as I am building up another 500mls of it today probably). I will be home most of today and all of Sunday (when I will be brewing the stout)...tomorrow becomes a bit trickier though.

I have a couple of hundred mls sitting aside for mesa99 also so I'll just draw some off for you also (or if you want to take up BP's option let me know - ).

Good to know you are back safe and sound...now need to rest the body for the 9th haha!

Cheers.


----------



## wakkatoo (1/7/11)

Thanks Lecterfern, if you can put aside a bit for me I'll collect on Sunday just after mash in :lol: . Will text you before hand.

BP - thanks for the offer :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (1/7/11)

wakkatoo said:


> I'll collect on Sunday just after mash in :lol:



I'll be in reg grundies and a singlet - that'll be 7.30am or something haha!

All good, I'll be home all day and cracking the first ESB around noon I'd reckon...


----------



## Lecterfan (2/7/11)

I've had to sub in some golden promise instead of all maris otter as the base....yep, I've used up my first 25kg bag of maris otter! Such a proud moment in a young mans life...now I need another bulk buy


----------



## Lecterfan (3/7/11)

oops - I hit 1.060, ah well...alls fair in love and war. Half of the batch was done to specification, the other half done to a higher IBU with wy 1084 instead, this way I get a double comparison: yours vs min vs mine to see what the differences are...


----------



## herbo (5/7/11)

Any of you guys got a final gravity on this yet?

Mine has been in the fermenting fridge for about 12 days now and I can't seem to get it any lower than 1.022. Have been rousing the thing by swirling and a gentle stir every day for the last 4 or 5 but can't get it any lower.

Anyone manged better than 1.022 with this recipe?

These were the grains I used:
Roasted Barley (Simpsons) 4.1 % 
Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) 4.1 % 
Victory Malt (biscuit) (Briess) 7.0 % 
Chocolate Malt (Simpsons) 7.0 % 
Oats, Flaked (quick oats) 9.7 % 
Pale Malt, Maris Otter 68.2 % 

Made a 1 litre 1968 starter.


----------



## pdilley (5/7/11)

Bring the temperature up to 22 and stir at least twice a day as it is a give up the ghost floccer that just wants to drop out of suspension. Attenuation is on the low side at 65-67-70. What was your OG?

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## Beastie (6/7/11)

Mine is still at 1022 as well. Started at 1060. I cant raise the temp without removing the lid, so I will just let it sit.


----------



## herbo (6/7/11)

Brewer Pete said:


> Bring the temperature up to 22 and stir at least twice a day as it is a give up the ghost floccer that just wants to drop out of suspension. Attenuation is on the low side at 65-67-70. What was your OG?
> 
> Cheers,
> Brewer Pete



Pete, OG was 1.056, so I've got about 60% attenuation at the moment. Will ramp up the stirring until the weekend and do another hydro test then.


----------



## Lecterfan (6/7/11)

Mine (double batch) started at 1.060 - 1968 brew currently down to 1.022, 1084 brew down to 1.018. Primary ferment is over but I've given the 1968 another swirl today so it should get down to 1.020 at least (and I reckon the 1084 will pull down another couple of points as well). 

I'm shitty with myself as on day two I ramped up the temp a bit and I think I let it get a touch too warm (fridge at about 20c ambient but with the sizzling yeast activity I suspect the brew itself probably got to at least 22c or 23c) as there are some fruitier esthers that aren't particularly unpleasant, but not as clean as I was hoping for.

Anyways, I'm happy to wait this one out, the yeast will clean up after itself a bit no doubt and a few weeks in the bottle should see it turn into a decent (but not spectacular) beer.


----------



## billygoat (6/7/11)

Hello Herbo,
My stout has been in the fermenter 6 days. OG was 1.058 and I just measured it now and it is 1.016. I used a 1 litre starter I made from some slurry left over from the ESB I brought along to the Gong. I haven't roused it at all. I pitched the starter when the wort was 17C and it has been at a constant 20C since.
Cheers
billygoat


----------



## herbo (6/7/11)

billygoat said:


> Hello Herbo,
> My stout has been in the fermenter 6 days. OG was 1.058 and I just measured it now and it is 1.016. I used a 1 litre starter I made from some slurry left over from the ESB I brought along to the Gong. I haven't roused it at all. I pitched the starter when the wort was 17C and it has been at a constant 20C since.
> Cheers
> billygoat



some good stats there billygoat. I wish mine went like that, 1.016 would be just fine with me. I was sick of rousing and stirring after day 1!


----------



## pdilley (6/7/11)

I did one rouse and that was it. Not looking for any more involvement than that :lol: 

Seriously, I'm not stressing as most of my gear including hydros, refractometers, kegging gear, etc. are all packed away still. I'll have to dig out the bottling tree, caps and capper so I can get something to bring.

I have lost some of my aquarium heaters. I only have the one which is dedicated to this brew. That leaves my stir plate out of action waiting for 2 new ones from China to come.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## wakkatoo (6/7/11)

mine still hasn't been brewed  Looking like it will be at least another week and a half before I'll get a chance to as well. Not too fussed as I think I still have time on my side!


----------



## vic45 (6/7/11)

wakkatoo said:


> mine still hasn't been brewed  Looking like it will be at least another week and a half before I'll get a chance to as well. Not too fussed as I think I still have time on my side!



You are not on your own mate, none of the 3 Buninyong brewers have started theirs yet h34r:


----------



## pdilley (18/7/11)

For those that haven't started a reminder to adjust water for cooking oats if you pre geletanise them. I had visitors over looking, taking photos, asking questions and being distracting but in a good way and I am pretty sure now that the wife grabbed and cooked the oats trying to help out. No idea how may litres of water she used.

My non oat stout wort came out of the boil tasting nice but has not been fermented yet as I'm currently building up 3 yo Scottish Ale on the stir plate and its 1/2 a week away at the earliest to pitching.

Cheers,
Brewer Pete


----------



## herbo (28/7/11)

Can't remember if we made a specific date for this?? Reckon we should make a date. I'll go out on a limb and suggest August 27, 28 or Sept 10 or 11. Footy is done for me by then, looking forward to it.

Do these suit?

I don't think we have a venue yet either, do we? Going to be very hard to top the Billygoat bar that was the last venue! My place is better for summer, house is very small and cold everywhere else.

I think my oatmeal stout is ready to crack open, might try the first one this weekend.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/7/11)

herbo said:


> Can't remember if we made a specific date for this?? Reckon we should make a date. I'll go out on a limb and suggest August 27, 28 or Sept 10 or 11. Footy is done for me by then, looking forward to it.
> 
> Do these suit?
> 
> ...



BUMPING this sucker up - lets make a date fellas. Any of them is good for me, I don't care where it is, I offered my joint but only to share the load, I can get a fire cranking in the backyard or whatever (more than happy to go anywhere else though). I think the later the better so that everyone has a chance to brew and bottle and then let it carb up a bit so we can actually taste a few on the day. I have both the 1968 and 1084 versions of this bottled now so in 4 weeks (mnm) I will have a good comparision of yeasts also....


----------



## billygoat (29/7/11)

I can't make those dates because of work, and footy will still be on for me.
I have the stout bottled and also a 9 litre keg that I have been drinking from the hand pump. Very nice and smooth.
Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (29/7/11)

Should we be looking at early/mid October given the footy scenario with quite a few of you?


----------



## billygoat (29/7/11)

Local footy (ie-Central Highlands) finishes on the 10th September so I would be ok for the 11th September, now that I have checked my calender.


----------



## herbo (29/7/11)

billygoat said:


> Local footy (ie-Central Highlands) finishes on the 10th September so I would be ok for the 11th September, now that I have checked my calender.



Yep, Central Highlands does finish on the 10th, but that is the Grand Final, I think you're being a little optimistic there Billygoat!  

I vote for September the 11th.


----------



## Lecterfan (29/7/11)

So you guys are going to be right to drink beer the day after the grand final? Sure?


----------



## herbo (29/7/11)

Lecterfan said:


> So you guys are going to be right to drink beer the day after the grand final? Sure?



I'm no chance of being at the Grand Final!


----------



## billygoat (29/7/11)

I do the running for the magoos, and if we get a couple of players back we may be thereabouts. The seniors have no hope. Plus my daughters netball team will be playing finals. I go to the grand final anyway, even if we don't have any teams playing on the day.


----------



## herbo (29/7/11)

billygoat said:


> I do the running for the magoos, and if we get a couple of players back we may be thereabouts. The seniors have no hope. Plus my daughters netball team will be playing finals. I go to the grand final anyway, even if we don't have any teams playing on the day.



Was just stirring you mate re the Grand Final. I would certainly much rather your team in there than some of the others, especially that one that starts with 'H'.


----------



## Beastie (2/8/11)

Any day (although the sooner the better as I might not have any left if we wait too long) and anywhere is fine by me. Not sure my place is ok for a cold day, especially after Billygoats set up has put me to shame. Although If you are happy having it outside, with a bonfire I am happy to have it at mine.


----------



## vic45 (3/8/11)

Beastie said:


> (although the sooner the better as I might not have any left if we wait too long)




Going down allright is it Beastie?

Haven't tried mine yet, only bottled 6 days ago.

September 11 is a goer for me.


----------



## Beastie (3/8/11)

Yep Vic45 quite nice, trouble is I am running out of other beers and might end up with nothing other to drink. It never got below 1020 though, bottled it about 3 weeks ago and still fairly under carbonated. 

September 11 is fine by me as well.


----------



## Lecterfan (3/8/11)

All in favour of Sep 11?

Aye...

Beastie: my 1968 only got to 1.020 but my 1084 version (same batch - mashed a double) got to 1.014. Billygoat got his down to 1.012 or something. I put it down to my 1968 starter coming from an older sample thus I should have built it into a larger than normal starter.


----------



## wakkatoo (9/8/11)

sept 11 works for me. Might be off to see the saints play but won't know that until the week leading up to it. In other news I FINALLY ordered the rest of the stuff I need for this beer and I'm brewing it at the end of next week. So it will be very young for the swap, but . ah well, what can ya do! 

Looking forward to catching up fellas.


----------



## mesa99 (10/8/11)

I can make Sept 11. I will probably only just have the Oatmeal Stout in bottles by then due to my own lack of time. Never the less, we can always do the swap for sampling at a later date.

Have we decided on a location? I may have missed it in the thread.

Mesa


----------



## herbo (11/8/11)

No venue confirmed as far as I'm aware. I can offer up my double garage. It's colourbond so maybe a bit cold but I might be able to get one of those 'Spitfire' jet heater things from the old man (if it's cold) and I've got one of those patio heaters as well. Got some carpet I can roll out, it's not red though ha ha.

I have 2 bottles of co2 so plenty of gas if anyone brings kegs. Will have a few beers on tap, but sadly no hand pump  

Anyway if anyone doesn't have any better ideas I'm willing to lock it in.

I live near Sovereign Hill.



mesa99 said:


> I can make Sept 11. I will probably only just have the Oatmeal Stout in bottles by then due to my own lack of time. Never the less, we can always do the swap for sampling at a later date.
> 
> Have we decided on a location? I may have missed it in the thread.
> 
> Mesa


----------



## Lecterfan (13/8/11)

Sounds great Herbo - I'm happy to host here also but I must admit your shed set up is a bit more hospitable than my shed or my backyard and my lounge room struggles with more than 4 or 5 cos of the friggin dog haha.


----------



## wakkatoo (15/8/11)

okay, so this post isn't related to the thread but figured it was the best way to give you all a heads up. Vicbrew is now taking entries and I think B.A.R neds to put in a good showing this year. Related thread is HERE. There are some good brewers amongst us and I got a lot out of entering last year. Think I've got about 6 beers to enter this year. 
When doing the entry form, make sure you list 'ballarat & region (B.A.R)' as the club and that gets listed next to your name when results are published (a great way of spreading the word about the club too)


----------



## mesa99 (16/8/11)

So I brewed this Oatmeal Stout up on Sunday. Got a little more efficiency than expected (75%) so I ended up with 24L at 1.058. 

Pitched starter made from 2 x 1.5L starters made with some a split of Lecterfan's starter. The starter was looking like a lava lamp when I pitched it. 1968 is funny like that.

It's already fermented to 1.024 in less than 48 hours avg 18C. Still bubbling away. Keep you posted.


----------



## Lecterfan (16/8/11)

wakkatoo said:


> okay, so this post isn't related to the thread but figured it was the best way to give you all a heads up. Vicbrew is now taking entries and I think B.A.R neds to put in a good showing this year. Related thread is HERE. There are some good brewers amongst us and I got a lot out of entering last year. Think I've got about 6 beers to enter this year.
> When doing the entry form, make sure you list 'ballarat & region (B.A.R)' as the club and that gets listed next to your name when results are published (a great way of spreading the word about the club too)




Good thinking! I can muster the beer, just need to think about how many to enter in regards to mustering the entry fee haha. I'll definitely throw in one or two though.


----------



## wakkatoo (21/8/11)

okay, so I FINALLY brewed this beer today. Seemed to hit all the numbers so happy with it at this stage. Currently no-chilling and the yeasties are getting it on in the flask so will pitch in the next day or so. Gonna be young for the 11th but I will have beer there!


----------



## mesa99 (22/8/11)

wakkatoo said:


> okay, so I FINALLY brewed this beer today. Seemed to hit all the numbers so happy with it at this stage. Currently no-chilling and the yeasties are getting it on in the flask so will pitch in the next day or so. Gonna be young for the 11th but I will have beer there!



I thought I was cutting it fine. 

I'm finishing primary this week so mine will be quite young as well.


----------



## pommie_granite (22/8/11)

Hello All, Dan here (vic45's B.I.L.) 

Have been working away on the Oatmeal, bottled it last week. When i picked up the bill i ended up with the irish ale yeast rather than 1968 as they had run out so will be interesting to compare! FG 1.013 after giving it one stir a week or so into the fermentation, as per usual i left it for a good while in there (4-5 weeks)

Also - just wanted to mention i'll be doing a G 'n' G run on sat morning (27th Aug) on way over to Buninyong this coming weekend so if anyone wants anything grabbed give me a shout and i'll pick it up

:icon_cheers:


----------



## MaestroMatt (23/8/11)

Hi Lads,

I just recently moved from Sydney to Hamilton. I was right into the brewing/home brewing club scene over there and would like to keep it up.

Would you mind if I tagged along to the next swap (sounds like the 11th Sept) so I can meet who's brewing in the region? I can't promise any home brew will be ready by then, but I do have a few choice commercial beers that would be interesting to share around and sample.

It would also be great to be involved in any futures swaps if there is a mailing list or something like that going around - count me in.

Let me know! 

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## herbo (24/8/11)

MaestroMatt said:


> Would you mind if I tagged along to the next swap (sounds like the 11th Sept) so I can meet who's brewing in the region?
> 
> It would also be great to be involved in any futures swaps if there is a mailing list or something like that going around - count me in.



Hi Matt,

Yeah no worries, I'll go out on a small limb and confirm that it will be held at my place. We don't really have a mailing list, anything that's going on is just posted here on AHB.

If all are in agreement on Sept 11 let me know via PM and I'll send you the address details. Of course many of you already know where I live. I might even sweep out the shed!

Cheers,
Herbo


----------



## Lecterfan (24/8/11)

I can confirm that in my mutterings with several others we are all assuming Sep 11th at your shed Herbo. Sweeping not necassary...  

Great to see Pommie_Granite here too (as well as the gathering interst of others)!!! 

Dan - I did a double batch and fermented one with 1968, one with 1084 so I'm doubly interested to compare mine to others.


----------



## mesa99 (24/8/11)

Getting pumped for another meetup. It's been too long.

Stout from primary is tasting tasty. Best get on an bottle it soon and give it two weeks to carb up and settle out.


----------



## wakkatoo (25/8/11)

I'll be there. Must remember to ask about the buninyong beer festival thingy that was spoken about at our very first get together...


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/11)

I wish I'd put more of these in stubbies - even a pint is too heavy for me to smash through. It's probably great for a one or two pint night after a long days work, but I prefer a 5 pint quaffer. Whose idea was this?!?! I have two batches of this!!! I'm going to taste the 1084 version in a second which should be both drier and more bitter based on a few tweaks I made, because this standard recipe is a bit too sweet and heavy for my liking...

So how many bottles do we bring to the swap??? who is swapping??? I will bring 10 longnecks assuming that is enough to cover people in the actual swap (and maybe one or two extra for people who want to show up...)...


----------



## billygoat (31/8/11)

I've got ten as well.


----------



## Lecterfan (31/8/11)

billygoat said:


> I've got ten as well.




Howabout we give them to everyone else and you and me have our own little ESB swap??? hahaha...

I used to love stouts, until I started brewing AG and could do better versions of the other styles that I liked. Now stout seems like a nice once-in-a-while beer...

My second AIPA attempt is coming along fantastically Billygoat - it won't be ready for the 11th but I'll make sure you get a taste when it's ready!!!

Anyway, ok, 10 bottles should be heaps (I'll bring a few of my wy1084 versions to swap as well so anyone interested can get an idea of the difference between 1968 and 1084 in a stout). ANd yes, I have prefered the 1084 version, nowhere near as sweet in the finish.


----------



## billygoat (31/8/11)

I have 9 litres in a keg that I have been pulling through the hand pump. After one pint I feel like I want another one, but half way through the second pint I have had enough. It doesn't have a sweet finish but I would rather an ESB. Looking forward to trying your AIPA.


----------



## wakkatoo (2/9/11)

This was the list last time it was put up (June 20)
So at this stage its 10 bottles.
If anyone else is a part of this, stick your name down so enough bottles are brought. Mine gets bottled Sunday, so its going to be VERY young. Funny how time gets away on you!


1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4. Lecterfan 
5. billygoat
6. herbo
7. Beastie
8. Mesa99
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## pommie_granite (3/9/11)

wakkatoo said:


> This was the list last time it was put up (June 20)
> So at this stage its 10 bottles.
> If anyone else is a part of this, stick your name down so enough bottles are brought. Mine gets bottled Sunday, so its going to be VERY young. Funny how time gets away on you!
> 
> ...


----------



## vic13 (3/9/11)

1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
2.Wakkatoo
3.vic45
4. Lecterfan 
5. billygoat
6. herbo
7. Beastie
8. Mesa99
9. pommie_granite
10. Vic 13
11.
12.

My name was down on the original, seems to have been removed ?????????


----------



## mesa99 (3/9/11)

vic13 said:


> 1. 2 bottles for tasting on the day
> 2.Wakkatoo
> 3.vic45
> 4. Lecterfan
> ...



Bloody Hell, that's 99 bottles of Stout on the wall, 99 bottles of Stout  



vic13 said:


> My name was down on the original, seems to have been removed ?????????



Sorry Vic13, that might of been me. :unsure:


----------



## herbo (5/9/11)

Not too far away now. Looks as though Sunday will be chilly so put something warm on. I'll have a couple of gas patio heaters on the go.

Details:
When: Sunday the 11th Sept.

Where: In the garage. If the front double roller is closed (due to arctic conditions), step up onto the back veranda and come in the side door which will be open. If anyone looking to come along needs my address please PM me.

Time: From midday.

Bring: Some beer / Oatmeal Stout (not mandatory). I have beers on tap and a couple of CO2 gas sources so no need to bring gas (for the keggers).

Lunch: I'm cooking up a roast leg of lamb, so lamb rolls with gravy are on the menu. There will be a BBQ there as well so bring something else if you wish.

BYO: A fold up chair would be handy and maybe your favourite beer glass.

Looking forward to the Stoutfest. :icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## mesa99 (8/9/11)

Sounds good Herbo. See you Sunday.


----------



## wakkatoo (8/9/11)

Yep, I'll be there. Should be a good day despite the weather forcast <_< 

See you all Sunday


----------



## mesa99 (8/9/11)

Lads, 

I'm planning a small *raffle *for some beers so bring along a few dollars on the day.

Probably six pack for a *win* and a couple stubbies runner up. More if there is enough interest.

B)


----------



## Lecterfan (8/9/11)

Sounds great Herbo and Mesa. 

I'll bring a 9l keg of a slapped together APA using the remains of flavour hops from Tony's BA, a couple of bottles of the Wy1007 not-quite-a-kolsch saaz experiment thing, a few litres of an esb or possibly an older rish red to draw through a hand pump....oh and the stout to swap.


----------



## Beastie (8/9/11)

See you all on Sunday, 

I will bring an English Special that tastes really strange, it would be good to get some feedback on why it tastes crap.


----------



## herbo (8/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Sounds great Herbo and Mesa.
> 
> I'll bring a 9l keg of a slapped together APA using the remains of flavour hops from Tony's BA, a couple of bottles of the Wy1007 not-quite-a-kolsch saaz experiment thing, a few litres of an esb or possibly an older rish red to draw through a hand pump....oh and the stout to swap.



I don't think that will be enough. :lol:


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/11)

Those entering in Vicbrew have until midday tomorrow to get your entries in. I was the only person to drop my entries off at Ballarat homebrew last year, hopefully there will be more than that this year!

See you all sunday


----------



## Lecterfan (9/9/11)

wakkatoo said:


> Those entering in Vicbrew have until midday tomorrow to get your entries in. I was the only person to drop my entries off at Ballarat homebrew last year, hopefully there will be more than that this year!
> 
> See you all sunday




I've just tasted a couple of 2 week old brews of mine. They are still pretty flat but I'll stick them in anyway. 5 beers in total from me (just scrounged from what I have, the best of which is now already a few weeks past its prime) so I hope the feedback gives me something interesting to read... Given the entry cost this may be my first and last comp entry until I can afford to buy/upgrade system issues that I already know cause me problems/faults in my beers.

Anyways...


edit: turns out my APA is actually technically a very low IBU AIPA according to the guidelines. I'll stick it in APA though, I reckon the AIPA section will be packed with head exploding bitterness.


----------



## wakkatoo (9/9/11)

dropped mine off today. were a coulple of other entries there - didn't recognise the names. 

One entry had a QR code on it, not sure if that's part of compmaster but it appealed to my inner techno-geek!


----------



## colonel (10/9/11)

I don't think I'm going to be able to make it tommorrow. Curses!!
I've been trying to juggle things around, but it's not looking good.

And I was hoping to show off my first AG brew too.
(thanks to all the enthusiasm of you blokes that got me interested!!)

Let's hope its not too long till the next meet.

On another matter, do any of you have an opinion as to what type, and where I should look for, a grain mill?
There's obviously sources on the internet, but as they aren't cheap, I wonder if anyone has found a "bargain" recently?

Have fun tommorrow.
Play nicely.

Colonel.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/11)

Well, I'm about ready for a beer. Roll on midday.


----------



## mesa99 (11/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Well, I'm about ready for a beer. Roll on midday.



Agreed.

Remember all, to bring along some coin for some microbrewed raffle prize goodness.


----------



## vic45 (11/9/11)

Beastie said:


> See you all on Sunday,
> 
> I will bring an English Special that tastes really strange, it would be good to get some feedback on why it tastes crap.



I can help you there mate , I've brewed tasted plenty of crappy beers h34r:


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/11)

vic45 said:


> I can help you there mate , I've brewed plenty of crappy beers




You sneezed while typing that last update - I fixed it for you.


Beastie - bring plenty, I need at least two pints of esb to provide meaningful feedback.


----------



## mesa99 (11/9/11)

Thanks you very much troops for a tops afternoon. We'll speak again soon.

Thanks Herbo for hosting.... top job.


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/11)

Shhhhh....the grown ups are talking...


----------



## wakkatoo (11/9/11)

Yep, cheers Herbo, roast lamb rolls went down a treat,! Great to be part of a keen group of brewers. Looking forward to our next one at Lecterfan's. Stout tasting thread to appear later...


----------



## Lecterfan (11/9/11)

Awesome effort Herbo. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## herbo (11/9/11)

Thanks for turning up lads, was a great day I reckon.

Clean up was swift so all good there. Thanks to the wife for making the gravy and buttering the rolls. Good tucker.

Mesa, I have your giant drinking glass here if you want it back soon. Let me know. Thanks for the raffle organisation.

Nice way to spend the arvo. Some very nice beers served. :drinks:


----------



## MaestroMatt (11/9/11)

Hey lads,

Sorry I couldn't make it today - too much on to make the trip from Hamilton.

I'll be keeping an ear out for the next one to happen....from the sounds of it, it was successful and should happen again!

Looking forward to catching up next time.


----------



## vic13 (12/9/11)

Another great day had by all ! :icon_chickcheers: 



Thanks Herbo for hosting great tucker, much enjoyed.



Check out B.A.R. Logo give me some feed back


----------



## wakkatoo (12/9/11)

Looks ok to me Vic13. Cant make out what the text is down the bottom tho (puter won't let me enlarge the pic)

edit - MaestroMatt, pencil in the weekend of November 26-27th. Think thats when the next shin dig is happening.


----------



## vic45 (12/9/11)

Great day herbo, roast lamb rolls,nut brown on handpump. What can be better than that.
Thanks also to mrs herbo for putting up with a rowdy bunch of brewers.
Will have to brew something pretty decent for November after some of the beers tasted yesterday.
And work through the stout, tough job :drinks:


----------



## Beastie (12/9/11)

Thanks for a really great day Herbo, fantastic lamb, and great beer. Look forward to seeing you all at the next meet.


----------



## herbo (12/9/11)

Guys, someone left a grey and red square shaped cooler bag thing.

If it's yours let me know and I'll get it back to you somehow.


----------



## Beastie (12/9/11)

herbo said:


> Guys, someone left a grey and red square shaped cooler bag thing.
> 
> If it's yours let me know and I'll get it back to you somehow.




Hi Herbo that might be mine, I will have a look when I get home.


----------



## billygoat (13/9/11)

Thanks for the day Herbo, much enjoyed.
Cheers


----------



## wakkatoo (13/9/11)

Tasting thread is here


----------

